# Can anyone identify this seat?



## Colonel Angus (Apr 10, 2012)

I took this seat off of the '79 Mag Scrambler that I'm restoring to replace it w the original. The bottom side states that it's Made In Taiwan and Nylon Material. The seat post clamp is not for the tapered stem but the wide end. If it's a proprietary seat I just want to direct it to someone that could use it. Does anyone recognize where this may go?


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 10, 2012)

*seat*

I'm thinking these came on Ross 10 speeds, I may be wrong.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> I'm thinking these came on Ross 10 speeds, I may be wrong.





they did,its the same seat


----------

